# Following on from the CPR "timebomb" thread



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Following on from the CPR thread, I realise this is likely to get locked or removed pretty sharpish but maybe it'll be given a go - it struck me that two of the comments was particularly surprising - even more so that they came from a forum admin:



> forum traders have nothing to do with the GTROC





> I will close this thread but it must be said the the forum is impartial and independent of Nissan and traders can advertise whatever they like.


For the record, I agree with THEINZANTIGER comments - whatever the GTR.co.uk board or GTROC think, they are undeniably linked to the traders that advertise on here through association, whether they like it or not thats how it works. Does this mean that the forum ethic is to take the advertising revenue from whoever wants to trader on here irrespective or past or present actions? 

New owners come here to look for guidence and support when making potentially big decisions, its supposed to be a community yet the appearance seems to indicate more of an interested in distancing oneself from the people that pay to advertise on the forum?

Maybe I've got this all wrong but I kind of hoped that the board might have more of an interest in looking out for its users/members - rather than locking threads and not wishing to get 'involved' ? 

thanks for reading :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Firstly CPR are a legitimate trader like anyone else. Rumour and speculation regarding thier past is exactly that. They have broken no forum rules or laws.

The forum is an independant entity, and is paid for through advertising revenue. It has NOTHING to do with the GTROC financially.

CPR have done nothing wrong, and if thier original advert was deemed a little scaremoingering, it was soon put right. 

It's a fine line to dictate how much support paid traders get, but likewise it has ALWAYS been the case that being a paid trader does not automatically mean the forum endorses the trader, as we have no way of Vetting traders.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

As the person who posted the first "wtf" reaction the the advert, I would like to point out that I feel Traders should be allowed to advertise how they like if they are approved to do so on here, I was merely expressing surprise and an initial negative reaction. Whether I would ever use a company like that is of course highly doubtful after that advert, however they should not be banned unless their claims are or actions are illegal or contravene forum rules. After all, advertising revenues is what supports this site. 

So I would just like to reiterate, I don't have a problem with the advert staying - I just probably would not use an outfit like that with that sort of attitude personally. If they are banned for legal or other reasons then fair enough. 

No hard feelings or anything meant personally - just an observation on my part. 

IMHO, DYOR


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

personally, I think advertising on the forum should uphold, what are widely accepted, industry standards in the UK. Web promotions ARE in scope of the UK's lead regular, the ASA.

looking more widely, caution should also be exercised, with any comment, contained in an advert or forum chat, which is derogatory or damaging etc to any party.

whether the promotion in question, is, or isn't, acceptable against these standards or is otherwise damaging, hasn't really been established, despite many having a view! 

at the end of the day good promotions win business, poor ones don't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> The forum is an independant entity, and is paid for through advertising revenue. It has NOTHING to do with the GTROC financially


That's so much better than your first comment on the matter which was both incorrect and more than a little concerning


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> CPR have done nothing wrong, .......


That is purely an opinion I suppose? I'm no legal expert nor am I an ASA or TSA specialist but the initial advert certainly seemd to me to be incorrect in some of it's comments. But again that is just my opinion


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

If they had not over advertised their advertisment it was ok.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

enshiu said:


> If they had not over advertised their advertisment it was ok.


The Devils in the Detail!!!! :nervous:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Just too pushy to buy. Explain in polite language what the failures are AND NOT LIKE THIS. Look on willall site how they explained it. Just normal and clear. that is all I want to see. That makes you more than satisfied than this pushy way.


----------



## THEINZANTIGER (Jul 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by Mookistar 
"please don't post on this thread unless you have legitimate enquiries. "

The quote below was from this Trader's posting. This other thread should be removed from the forum. . Telling people that they have a vehilce with a "Ticking time bomb" in it is more than irresponsible and hightly damaging!
Mr. Administrator please listen!!!!!!!

Quote:
Originally Posted by CarPlanetRacing 
"THIS IS AN ABSOLUTE MUST FOR ANY GTR OWNER! WITHOUT THIS UPGRADE, YOUR ORIGINAL CIRCLIP IS A TICKING TIME BOMB, WAITING TO COME LOOSE!

We cannot stress how important it is to have this potentially devastating problem addressed as soon as possible"
__________________
GTROC Ambassador to Nissan Europe


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Ffs


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Caveat emptor. Nobody should seek to blame anybody else for any naivety on your part. There are 100's of sale posts a week that describe the products with a little flourish, but we're all intelligent enough to purchase with care.

An ad was placed, the trader in question came to me immediately with an apology and it was clear that a slight mistake was made. It was subsequently reworded, reposted and the offending material pulled. No harm done, move on please.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> The Devils in the Detail!!!! :nervous:


----------



## THEINZANTIGER (Jul 23, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> Ffs


What does this Ffs stand for?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

THEINZANTIGER said:


> What does this Ffs stand for?


For F_*_*_*_S sake


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

IMO traders, like owners, should support the marque and brand by giving factual information and guidance. CPR using sensationalism isn't productive for anyone other than their own bank roll potentially and comes at the cost of another misinformed headline that any naive newb could have access to ahead of purchase. It's just not productive to any means......


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

And it has been dealt with. I'm getting moaned at that the advert is damaging and then people are quoting it.


----------



## THEINZANTIGER (Jul 23, 2008)

On my request, the Administrotor finally agreed to remove the original thread. I would recommend now that this thread is also removed to close this matter for good!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

The original thread had been edited and was closed because of the comments not the content


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I don't see it offers any benefit to remove the thread. Far from it. It should remain, albeit locked, for others to view and draw their own conclusions


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Blow Dog said:


> Caveat emptor. Nobody should seek to blame anybody else for any naivety on your part. There are 100's of sale posts a week that describe the products with a little flourish, but we're all intelligent enough to purchase with care.
> 
> An ad was placed, the trader in question came to me immediately with an apology and it was clear that a slight mistake was made. It was subsequently reworded, reposted and the offending material pulled. No harm done, move on please.


Caveat Venditor!

ASA Advertising Codes clearly state!


Cap code 3.42 Marketing communications must not discredit or denigrate another product, marketer, trade mark, trade name or other distinguishing mark.

Cap Code 19.5 Claims must not exaggerate the benefit to consumers. Marketers must not make absolute claims about safety unless they hold evidence to substantiate them.


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Firstly thank you for keeping this thread open for a debate, if it didn't come across well my point was really about how users see the perceived link between the forum, GTROC and traders - I still think there's confusion for the layman here and still think that the forum has a responsibilty to help its members.

There are some very interesting comments in the thread, the first that springs to mind is Mookistar's response of 



> ffs


to the post from THEINZANTIGER, I can only assume he's had a bad day and doesn't like getting "moaned at" - man up, you're a forum admin!? As a forum mod myself I don't think such a dismissive response is suitable, especially to a GTROC board member - does this show a rift between the GTR forum and the GTROC, you tell me?

Others have too suggested that it seems to be down to the other users to point out sensationalism that could concern people new to the scene - personally, I think the GTR.co.uk should also help with this as they manage the 'community' and are not just there to take trader's advertising cash.

Anyway, I thank you for letting me have my say - forums with free speech are important, many fail due to overmoderation driven by pressure from traders advertising revenue - I've seen plenty go down the pan over the years.

Lastly, I agree with Caveat emptor but there's nothing wrong with forums/users etc with experience helping people from getting sucked in and I urge all members to help and post when they see something like that happening.

Happy trails!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

bazza_g said:


> Firstly thank you for keeping this thread open for a debate, if it didn't come across well my point was really about how users see the perceived link between the forum, GTROC and traders - I still think there's confusion for the layman here and still think that the forum has a responsibilty to help its members.
> 
> There are some very interesting comments in the thread, the first that springs to mind is Mookistar's response of
> 
> ...


my blunt response was becasue id already removed one post quoting the original thread and pm'd Theinzantiger when he posted that.

with regards the original advert, there are ways and means of questioning a traders claim and adverts, and the arse tearing that took place was not what i would call constructive. i do however agree that the ad was sensational and badly worded. it didn't however break any written forum rules and our users looked out for each other as we would expect.

With regards forum rifts, there is no such thing, but i do take pride in not being answerable to Nissan with regards any content posted on here. It's the core underpinning of this place that you can say what you like without fear of moderation on behalf of the manufacturer. should anything libel or damaging be posted, it's Nissans call to have it removed. Otherwise you would never hear about exploding tranmissions, exploding bonnets or anything else exploding.

its what keeps this place alive.

mook


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> .I do however agree that the ad was sensational and badly worded. it didn't however break any written forum rules and our users looked out for each other as we would expect.


But it does breech several Authority codes and may also be illegal to some extent.



Mookistar said:


> I do take pride in not being answerable to Nissan with regards any content posted on here. It's the core underpinning of this place that you can say what you like without fear of moderation on behalf of the manufacturer. should anything libel or damaging be posted, it's Nissans call to have it removed. Otherwise you would never hear about exploding tranmissions, exploding bonnets or anything else exploding.


Totally agree in all respects. And Nissan are more than happy that we are and shall remain independent. They are keen not to get involved in general debate or club discussions and welcome the freedom a place like this offers, even though they too occasionally feel the wrath of the membership or read discussions that they are not happy about. However, overall indepence of debate is better than a manufacturer controlled forum.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> Otherwise you would never hear about exploding tranmissions, exploding bonnets or anything else exploding.


Administrators.....?


----------



## Tony H (Aug 1, 2009)

*Fantastic - another internal bun fight*

It always seems that someone raises an issue and then its 'pile on' - lets all have a fight. 

Everyone argues like hell and falls out all because nobody seems to be able to take a comment for what it really is.

Come on guys, there should be nothing personal and its only a bloody car at the end of the day!!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Tony H said:


> It always seems that someone raises an issue and then its 'pile on' - lets all have a fight.
> 
> Everyone argues like hell and falls out all because nobody seems to be able to take a comment for what it really is.
> 
> Come on guys, there should be nothing personal and its only a bloody car at the end of the day!!


Let's have a fight :runaway:. There are enough threads already. Peace is not even close to that at all.:chairshot:clap::runaway:


----------



## Tony H (Aug 1, 2009)

enshiu said:


> Let's have a fight :runaway:. There are enough threads already. Peace is not even close to that at all.:chairshot:clap::runaway:


Calm dawn, calm down :clap::clap::clap::runaway::wavey::wavey:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Just joking I would never pick a fight :chairshot:


----------



## Tony H (Aug 1, 2009)

enshiu said:


> Just joking I would never pick a fight :chairshot:


Didnt think that for one minute......:thumbsup:

Am just havin a laugh and diffusing one of the usual email fights


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Why should I pick a fight(no reason at ALL and too busy on my study)? Each person is personal don't forget the word personal. 
I will and listen to each others opinion. But, why am I always picked for the bullied one?!


----------

